# New 1/24th Scale Race Shop High Point Nc



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey all 1/24th scale racers i was informed about a new facility this morning that is gonna be in high point north carolina and tonight i was able to see for first hand the building and tracks in the mist of being put together and let me tell you this is gonna be a top notch place to run you guys prob know the owner garland brown he has had the archdale slot car racing shop for a long time . is now puting together a second place the tracks he will have will be a swoopy blue king a hill climb and a queen. all of these tracks are big nice fast tracks as i have at one time or another ran all of them except for the queen he told me he is planning to have the place open around march the first the location is 1246 south main street (us311) high point north carolina and i forgot to mention that he has a drag strip as well i cant wait until it opens up all of us local guys need to get out and support this place when it gets opened so we can have this nice place to race at for a long time trust me this is gonna be one heck of a shop to race at i cant remeber a time i had or was at a place where there was 3 awsome roundy round tracks and a drag srtip to race on .. so lets get out there and race and support this great new shop we are about to have


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*update*

HEY guys thought i would give a little update on the new place the swoopy blue king is almost up garland i and the gang got 95% of it up yesterday and they will finish putting the last few pieces in tonight and then he is planning on starting to braid the hillclimb and get it running and then he will start to braid the swoopy king and get it running and then he is gonna open up then he is gonna set up the queen track because he is planning on resurfacing the it oh yeah the drag strip should be up when he opens as well i am gonna take my camera down with me next time i go and snap some pictures and post them for all to c in the progress if any of you need any info you can call the othere location untill he gets opened upthe number is 336-431-4391 ..time to get the dust of the cars because we are almost there ...


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well guys things are coming along great the swoopy king is up and the hill climb is 50% braided he had his new number connected although it will be a week or 2 before he gets the lines ran inside and puts a phone in anyway here will be the number to the new place 336-889-5836. open date is still set for march the 1st


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*FIRST Race*

Ok, Guys and gals this week end high point raceway and hobbies will have there first race he is gonna go ahead and open up this saturday and sunday raceing will be on the hill climb saturday test and tune and play sunday bring out the scale nascars usra spec 16d . big ole swoopy king almost ready to go garlands says its gonna be up and running by sunday (?) but the hill climb is up wired all newly braided and is awsome only car we have ran on it so far has been what we call a asa car its a 4inch chassis with 501parma and a nascar body and we have ran in the 5.2 area with that so that tells you what kinda speed the track has there are 7 taps on it and the braid is solid othere than the powertap drops .. sunday open at 1.00 saturday im not sure but you can call the number is in the above post as weel as the address .


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*great racing*

man was it fun this weekend the hillclimb was fast and fun took everyone a little bit to get it down but in the end i think everyones lap times came down usra scale cars are running in the 5.1 to 5.5 area i wouldnt dought it if we start to c 4.9 on the fast side the big swoopy king should be up and running this weekend ..


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, the big ole swoopy king will be up and running this week we have four wirings to run and a little bit of leveling. and it will be up and running garland has anouced that wing car classes and gtp well become part of our weekily racing starting next week wing cars will be on saturdays classes will be production c spec15 and box 12 .. gtp will be ran on friday nights not sure on the motor yet for the gtp but if you have never ran a wing car on a swoopy king you need to blow the dust off what you have and get out to the new place because the swoopy one awsome track..


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well guys the blue swoppy king is up and running we finished it up last night we ran a spec 15 on it geared for a much smaller track and we were in the 4.8 area on the times so you could prob expect around 2.98 or so for one geared for the track


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

check out my profile for some pics of the tracks sorry i cant get them to load on the page


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I like that hillclimb.Wish I was closer.Tom


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

yea the hillclimb is sweet i need to take some more pics of the swoopy king all i could find was a pick of the dounut i thought i had taken more but i guess not but i will take some more and then post them in my profile soon..tom ho have you ever race ho with bob (rawafx)


----------



## slotone (Dec 11, 2004)

*HO in Highpoint*

Danny where are the HO tracks? Js


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have two HO tracks in my home in Winston-Salem, NC. One is a 4' by 16' Wizzard road course and the other is a 5' by 27' road course built with AFX track. Both are four lane, by the way. I collect and race HO, If you'd like more information just let me know!!! There are a few pictures in my Photo Gallery.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

The pictures of the ho tracks i have in my gallery are from mopar mountain in tn. well here are the classes and days we will run them on fri night asa basic 4 inch beginners class starts at 5.00pm followed by gtp a really fast 4 inch class with super 16c motors .. saturday is wing car day with production c starting at 5.00pm and spec 15 and box 12 following the first race .. sunday we will run drit late model a 4.5 inch class followed by scale nascar a 4.5 inch class all races will be 10.00 dollars to enter and all point sereis will start in april the first race in april of all classes . thanks guys if your not sure about the 1.24th scale come on out and take a look around try a car out have some fun the shop is open wed thursday friday 6.00pm to 10.00 pm and saturdays 1.00pm until? sundays 1.00pm until 7.00


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob,
Nice Tomy layout, a lot can be done with 27ft! 
Any pics of the Wiz track?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tom ho have you ever race ho with bob (rawafx)
No i never had the pleasure.I always was a big scale racer.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

After seeing those I have to get busy and get my Tomy track done.....NOW ! Thanks for the pics, cool tracks


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'll try to post a few more pics tonight........well, on second thought, one of my son's borrowed my camera(he took it on vacation) and won't be back until the middle of next week. I'll update some photos then.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob loves us good ole ******* 1/24th racers little dif. than the ho yanks haha.


----------

